

Seneca - On the Shortness of Life - stingraycharles
http://www.forumromanum.org/literature/seneca_younger/brev_e.html

======
stingraycharles
I personally find this one of the most inspiring pieces i've recently read,
and I think it's of interest to a lot of HN'ers.

"Can anything be sillier than the point of view of certain people—I mean those
who boast of their foresight? They keep themselves very busily engaged in
order that they may be able to live better; they spend life in making ready to
live! They form their purposes with a view to the distant future; yet
postponement is the greatest waste of life; it deprives them of each day as it
comes, it snatches from them the present by promising something hereafter."

That is something that's stuck in my head ever since.

Related to <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1601281>

